# McKinney water?



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Is there something I need to know about McKinney water? I just lost all my fish after a water change. 


~Phil


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

Phil, did you just move there ? Did you test or have you tested before the water from the tap ? Recent monsoons here can make the water companies add additional chemicals that can possibly harm.


----------



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

i have only ever had some shrimp die after a water change.. i live in McKinney and i use Prime and its fine for me.. i did a water change of 50% yesterday and all my fish are alive and well


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

I'm raising discus fries and age my water over 1 or 2 days before adding them. seems OK so far. McKinney isn't the best water IMO. They take their water from lake Lavon so during the summer, they add more chlorine due to the algae bloom.

Don't tell me you lost all your Discus, Phil!!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Duc,


Oh no, I'd be weeping if the discus were in there. They're still safely at a buddy's place until I get the tank settled down and all figured out. I've still got all the Riccia. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Sounds like you'd be better off aging your water in buckets or for like $200 you can get a RO system that is sufficient, plus its better drinking water. If you have discus you might do that anyway, I know MacFan does. That sounds really crazy, if it kills fish and you sufficiently de-chlorinated de-chlorimine-ated I certainly wonder what it might be doing long-term to humans...


----------



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

Phil
I would age your tap water overnight. Then you should be fine.
D'Wyatt


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'd love to buy an RO system, but even the cheap ones are too much for me right now. As for aging water? I can't have 150 gallons sitting around in buckets.  Sooo, I bought a nice big bucket of dechlor and dechloaminator. 

The guinea pig fish and shrimp I put in the tank are doing just fine after another big change. If they live through three or four more I'll call it good and be happy. With my history of killing shrimp, if I can keep them alive for a month and a half in this tank I should be able to keep anything alive in it. 

Thanks for the input all, I appreciate it. :tea:


Phil


----------

